# Sketchup textures



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I didn't find this link with a forum search so I thought I would add this info. I found a great source for Sketchup textures that can enhance the renderings of your projects. It is [CG Textures] - Textures for 3D, graphic design and Photoshop!

The best part is the textures are FREE. The attached image is a quick and dirty look at two of their textures I applied to a simple Sketchup project.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

great info, thanks for sharing that oliver. i'll definately use these


----------



## andré54 (May 17, 2011)

Hi Oliver,

Thanks for sharing this great site.
This is very nice.
Kind regards from Belgium.


----------



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

Oliver, thanks for sharing! I just bookmarked it


----------



## mrfatbat (Oct 1, 2012)

Super nice! Thanks mate!!


----------

